# Ayo ayo ayo ayo!



## LolitaFromSpace (Jul 15, 2013)

No diggity. OH yea! I almost forgot. My fave novel ever is Lolita, hence the name .
hello people! How are you? I'm trying not to have caffeine again so that i can live off my own energy. And trying to change my sleep schedule. I was recently addicted to starbucks and coffee after having it for the first time last year! I love coffee. And i love spicy now. When im eating food with salsa it tastes too bland once i run out of salsa! I hate that feelin!
I'm new here. Someone told me to stop wasting my time on the astrology forums and suggested a writing forum! Since i might want a career with words. I love singing songs music all that. I love reading! I am a READER! before a writer. I don't mind writing but it's something i definitely need to improve upon. I once thought of writing essays since i sort of like that format. But i guess i'd rather make up my own format since that would be easier following my own rules haha. I usually write notes in my notebooks of my thoughts/ideas and sometimes rhymes if they hit me. Is this an improper eggcorn? "Jell-o J.Lo!" I also used to do some journaling. I've never tried writing my own fiction stuff. I don't read too often and i'm sort of slow at it but whatever. I think the last books that i recently read were the pretty little liars series. They're sort of terrible lol But the language is very straightforward at least. It's nice fodder for the imagination though! Wait. Are there book critique threads on here??? I'd maybe be into that.
I love music. And the way music and words come together that's my favorite thing. I like kanye wests rhymes. They're so good when he says them! And taylor swift <3 i looove her :3  I used to dabble in learning languages. I like a gradation of blues and of purples. I'm a sort of private person. I need to practice organizing my thoughts and not getting caught up with millions of things and never finishing! Pertaining to writing. I always got good grades in vocab! I love my dog and wish i could clone her! I like to sing crazily. And i'm glad i finally got that 10 posts thing outta the way. I needed some color on there. I think i like stream of conscious writing? Because i just like writing exactly what i think that moment. Or am i missing something in the definition?


----------



## Gargh (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi Lolita, welcome to the forums! There's all sorts of stuff you can do on here if straight prose or poetry writing isn't necessarily your thing. For one, it's always good to have people that like to read and hopefully critique. You could also write book reviews and post them in non-fiction for feedback if you want? There's a thread running at the moment about favourite books in the Books & Authors section that you might enjoy. I would recommend giving some of the word games and challenges a go as well if you just want to flex your muscles and see if fiction is for you


----------



## LolitaFromSpace (Jul 15, 2013)

lol kay sounds good 
i want to improve my writing in general and understanding what i read. i think this whole site would be good for it maybe? haha
thankyou for the suggestions


----------



## tony0310 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi Lolita and welcome.  Oh my, you are bursting with energy and ideas.  I was getting dizzy reading your intro but you are a fascinating character.  If this site needed colour you just brought a rainbow with you.


----------



## LolitaFromSpace (Jul 16, 2013)

lol thanks


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jul 16, 2013)

LolitaFromSpace said:


> Ayo ayo ayo ayo!



Ayo is the name of a monster from a webcomic I read. It's literally a human heart in monster shape. Has little arteries sticking out . . . and also it can fly, but normal hearts can't do that. Obviously.

I think the comic's called "Monster Pulse". You know, because hearts pulse. And there's a heart monster. The first few chapters move a little quickly, but the writing is excellent. Okay I swear they're not paying me to say any of this.

Uh . . . Anyway welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jamie (Jul 16, 2013)

LolitaFromSpace said:


> I love coffee.



No way. 

Welcome to the forum, Lolita.


----------



## LolitaFromSpace (Jul 17, 2013)

SD: lol well that sounds like something i probably wouldn't choose on my own to read but cool anyway 
the only kinda comics i have read were manga. although i could get into ayo monster who knows! i change my mind
a lot.  do you write comics???

Jamaaaay: i wish they had a sarcastic symbol! i think with internetting taking over our lives, there could be one in the future!

thankyou for the velkommes


----------



## talentless_scribbler (Jul 18, 2013)

I've seen roughly two dozen film adaptions of Lolita, yet never got around to reading the book. Have you viewed any of the countless versions? Comparison?


----------



## LolitaFromSpace (Jul 19, 2013)

wow really!? i didn't even know there were that many o.o!
i watched the kubrick one and then the jeremy irons one. I guess the most popular?
i didn't like either of them that much. There really can't be a good movie based exactly like it
since that'd be illegal and creepy anyway.


----------



## ToBeInspired (Aug 14, 2013)

Hmm, I feel like a moth. Your brightly colored avatar led me to your profile and thus to this thread. Lolita, huh? Decided to hit up old trusty Google after I saw the words "illegal and creepy." Didn't realize the word came from a book. Get the whole creepy part now. May decide to read it sometime, Wikipedia made a strong point for.

Nice to meet you. Saw you posted a poem as well, I'll give it a glance. Friends just came over, so wrapping up.

I just joined recently, as well, and I've found this site to be helpful. My advice: if you feel like posting, post. Good or bad responses all lead to furthering your writing. I tend to populate the Poem section (since I try to post daily if work allows), but I'll pop my head up in a few other places.

Hope to See You Around,
ToBeInspired


----------



## xiaoman (Aug 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bookmasta (Aug 15, 2013)

welcome


----------



## LolitaFromSpace (Aug 15, 2013)

@ToBeInspired
Thanks! I love bright colors and schemes.
The other night i just read something you posted! I think it was that a glance poem? where it was 3 words and pauses etc... i didn't comment on it cos i couldn't make up my mind on what to say lol. I want to know what it was about though. And i'm not a writer writer or anything i mostly like to comment/critique aand i agree with posting if you feel like it. I welcome all good and bad truths about me because if im doing something wrong i don't want to keep doing it! 
anyways nice coincidence 
and i hope you enjoy Lolita if you get to it! I found it amusing. 

@xiaoman and bookmasta:
Thaaaaanks !! Nice meeting you all


----------



## WechtleinUns (Aug 15, 2013)

Lolita... such intensity in your posts. Welcome to the forum. I am WechtleinUns, though you can call me Wech, if you like.


----------



## LolitaFromSpace (Aug 16, 2013)

WechtleinUns said:


> Lolita... such intensity in your posts. Welcome to the forum. I am WechtleinUns, though you can call me Wech, if you like.



Thankyou for the welcome!!
 I like that! Thanks for noticing that in me  Is your namething german? And you can call me whatever you want


----------



## WechtleinUns (Aug 17, 2013)

My username? Heheh... it's a secret.


----------



## LolitaFromSpace (Aug 18, 2013)

WechtleinUns said:


> My username? Heheh... it's a secret.



Lol well if its from a language its figure-out-able


----------

